# Copa Latinscrapers 2014 | Elección fotos de la Rambla



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Recuerden por favor elegir *como máximo tres fotos*, hasta el viernes tenemos tiempo para elegir kay:



*01-*




• ... y un día el Salvo quedó pelado • por Mr.LoMein, en Flickr



*02-*




• montevideo / sabe ser lindo • por Mr.LoMein, en Flickr



*03-*




Tormenta en la ciudad por tincho.uy, en Flickr



*04-*




Rambla de Pocitos por Fred Matos, en Flickr



*05-*




La Rambla de Montevideo | 121023-4353-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



*06-*




Llega la selección uruguaya a Montevideo por alexisbellido, en Flickr



*07-*




Kibón por la tarde por Picardo2009, en Flickr



*08-*












Fuente.-



*09-*






Fuente.-



*10-*














Fuente.-



*11-*













Fuente.-



*12-*














Fuente.-



*13-*














Fuente.-



*14-*













*15-*







Fuente de ambas.-



*16-*







Fuente.-


*17-*







Fuente.-


*18-*


Puerto Del Buceo 20140312 por Marcelo Massat, en Flickr


*19-*


 Montevideo por Picardo2009, en Flickr​

*20-*


The Night is here por MartínR, en Flickr​

*21-*











*22-*


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

6, 8 y 15.


.


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

No es algo fácil de mostrar... tampoco de votar.

La 2 y la 11... pero no por gusto, sí no por qué me parecen las más representativas del espacio.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

8, 11...y "la de hereje"


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

La anotamos como número 18 



Puerto Del Buceo 20140312 por Marcelo Massat, en Flickr


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

Agrego otra para votar...


 Montevideo por Picardo2009, en Flickr​


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

Agrego otra para votar...


The Night is here por MartínR, en Flickr​


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^

Perfecto quedan con los números 19 y 20.

Gracias por los aportes kay:


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

Pablito28 said:


> ^
> 
> Perfecto quedan con los números 19 y 20.
> 
> Gracias por los aportes kay:


No las veo en el poll.


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Creo que estas dos tienen que estar en la discusión:



El_hereje said:


> ¿Ésta no les gusta muchachos?
> 
> Evidentemente mostrar todo el paseo costero sólo es posible desde el aire, y claro, se pierden muchos detalles, pero ésta imagen a mí me parece bárbara, más allá de que muestra poco, pero cualitativamente es muy buena.
> 
> ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

ninguna con agua marron, por que despues no me los fumo a los del latino...

:lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Agregadas como 21 y 22 las últimas dos que posteó Nacho.

Si quieren cambiar sus votos, ya saben...


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Tatito said:


> Si quieren cambiar sus votos, ya saben...
> 
> 
> .



tambien para eso hay que pagar?

ya les mande con don Fer el año adelantado...¿se los repartió?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

11, 16, 18....

Hermosas las fotos, y esas me parecen las mejores por lejos.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

06, 11 y 15 las fotos que nos representarán. 

Gracias a todos por participar kay:


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

Pablito28 said:


> 06, 11 y 15 las fotos que nos representarán.
> 
> Gracias a todos por participar kay:


Estamos en el horno. Son horribles... hno:

Muchos ni siquiera se enteraron de las nuevas fotos.


----------



## lor15 (Jun 1, 2011)

Buenisimo! De las 3 elegidas las dos primeras me gustan, la otra no tanto, pero bueno, veremos...


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Muy mala elección, pero esto es cómo la vida real... la democracia no funciona jajaja.

De verdad, muy malas las fotos elegidas.


----------



## agus_southMVD (Feb 12, 2012)

Bolsilludo said:


> Estamos en el horno. Son horribles... hno:
> 
> Muchos ni siquiera se enteraron de las nuevas fotos.


Concuerdo. La 6 no me gusta para nada y las otras son medio pelo.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Al menos la 11, pero la 18 no???? esa es la mejor foto!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

Me gusta la aérea de Punta Carretas para variar un poco.


----------

